# Cheers Me Dears!!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Girls,

Thank you for all your good luck messages and   you have been absolute saints! Kelly and Marble a special thank you to you both for keeping me sane with your text messages.   

Lets all hope we all get the  us sharers so want, and the recipients in the process.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Hey Vicki

Glad to see you back how was the journey so excited for you being provisionally accepted I think you will be fine thats the worse bit over

look forward to reading your news it will fly by and soon you will be injecting

x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Marbs,

The journey wasn't too bad going down...Coming back was a nightmare..we were so tired as the day before we were up at 5am and left at 6am then got to my friend's house and we stayed up till midnight blethering!! then we had to be up at 7.30 as we dropped off my friend at work then began the drive home got caught in traffic on the Edinburgh bypass and hubby wanted to deck a lorry driver who was pushing him out the lane. We ended up stopping at Dalwhinnie to have a quick nap...about 45 min. I slept like a log on friday night.

We're leaving tomorrow for the appointment on wednesday at least hopefully we'll get some sleep lol.

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hiya vicki
Glad it all went well hun!Cant believe how long u have to travel but at least u know ur in good hands at the cromwell also i remember u saying to me on text about icsi being part of the costs now i just give ruth a call about it and she says no its still an extra £600? weird isnt it how one person gets told sumthing completly different Hope they arent just trying to get extra money out of me?Iam waiting for my oestradiol and inhibin b to come back taken there bloody time doesnt help me being inpatient thou Marble do u no wen u can start D.R has it got to be on cycle day 21 and day 1 ??
Kepp us updated how u get along vicki 
love kelly


----------

